# 2018 Spring Memory Lane Swap Meet



## catfish

It's never too soon to plan for this show! Don't miss it !!!


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks cat fish , yes its allways good to book a head , lynn and I are all ready planning to go next year ,


----------



## barneyguey

I'm praying It works out for me. I'm going to start planning! Thank you catfish! Yahoo


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I'm in...crossing fingers...


----------



## barneyguey

markivpedalpusher said:


> I'm in...crossing fingers...



All of the above! LOL


----------



## TheFizzer

Just bought my plane ticket.  Coming up from Florida.


----------



## mazdaflyer

We went once in October. Which show has the most stuff show up? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish

mazdaflyer said:


> We went once in October. Which show has the most stuff show up? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Spring show is the biggest one.


----------



## JOEL

Calendar updated.


----------



## Freqman1

My Dad and I will see you all there! V/r Shawn


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Curious about the guys who fly there, how do yall get your bikes home?


----------



## catfish

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Curious about the guys who fly there, how do yall get your bikes home?




Most people are packing and shipping bikes every day. UPS is there at least three times a day. And there is a Fedex place not far. So if you do Bike Flights, you can pre print some shipping labels and drop your stuff off.


----------



## Flat Tire

There's a Bank a few blocks away too, in case you need more money to buy some of my stuff. 
Yuk yuk


----------



## charnleybob

Be aware for Ann Arbor, it's a graduation weekend!


----------



## barneyguey

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Curious about the guys who fly there, how do yall get your bikes home?



Pete told me he ships his stuff!

Sorry I put up before I read the post by catfish. Dah...


----------



## barneyguey

catfish said:


> Most people are packing and shipping bikes every day. UPS is there at least three times a day. And there is a Fedex place not far. So if you do Bike Flights, you can pre print some shipping labels and drop your stuff off.



Thanks for the info. Barry


----------



## UncleRemus

Hey Larry , Be sure to swing down and Pick Up Old Remus and maybe we can grab Duke too !


----------



## bicycle larry

UncleRemus said:


> Hey Larry , Be sure to swing down and Pick Up Old Remus and maybe we can grab Duke too !



ya I will do that UncleRemus . we mite have to wait till he gets the cows milked  from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1

charnleybob said:


> Be aware for Ann Arbor, it's a graduation weekend!




Yea I just booked my room in Maumee. Not a whole lot left--nothing at any of the places I wanted to stay in Bowling Green! See you all there! V/r Shawn


----------



## John Gailey

Avoid the Days Inn for accommodations.  The place is awful.  As mentioned earlier, it is graduation for Michigan so plan ahead.


----------



## SHO2010

mazdaflyer said:


> We went once in October. Which show has the most stuff show up? Thanks.
> If you go to the spring show then you can make the short drive to Ann Arbor for the swap meet on Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

i booked Thursday in Bowling Green Lady said fri and sat were booked


----------



## barneyguey

catfish said:


> It's never too soon to plan for this show! Don't miss it !!!
> 
> View attachment 701905



Howdy fellow bicycle freaks!
I got some really sad news last night, I can't come to the Swap Meet this year!
I had several different surgeries over the last two years and my Wife worries about me all of the time. I had to promise I'd wait until next year and give myself another year to heal up. I'm really bummed about it, but am looking at the bright side. She did say she was cool with me going next year. Normally she doesn't want me to fly at all because of me getting sick from vertigo. Since the neck surgery my vertigo has gotten a lot better and I can't wait to get back there and meet everybody.

I was gonna go on a badge hunt and get as many photos of rare badges I could!   Barry


----------



## TheFizzer

I’ll be there on Friday, can’t wait.


----------



## barneyguey

TheFizzer said:


> I’ll be there on Friday, can’t wait.



Lucky dog!


----------



## ranman

catfish said:


> It's never too soon to plan for this show! Don't miss it !!!
> 
> View attachment 701905



Planning on it. Hope it works out for me.


----------



## mongeese

Lifelock.com


barnyguey said:


> Howdy fellow bicycle freaks!
> 
> 
> I was gonna go on a badge hunt and get as many photos of rare badges I could!   Barry


----------



## barneyguey

mongeese said:


> Lifelock.com



???? Someone using my name?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I just booked my flights :eek:


----------



## Freqman1

markivpedalpusher said:


> I just booked my flights :eek:



See ya there Mark. So did you get a hotel as well? Rooms seem to be kinda scarce. V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Luckily for me my travel crew has Hotel reservations.


----------



## ratrodzrcool

I just heard memory lane was closing,  Does anybody know anything about this? ??




Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish

Sad , but true. 



ratrodzrcool said:


> I just heard memory lane was closing,  Does anybody know anything about this? ??View attachment 736255
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish




----------



## Phattiremike

I’ve never attended a memory lane swap.  I may try depending on a hotel any leads would help.

Thanks Mike


----------



## 38Bike

Phattiremike said:


> I’ve never attended a memory lane swap.  I may try depending on a hotel any leads would help.
> 
> Thanks Mike




*Economy Inn Toledo-Perrysburg* - Clean, cheap rooms.  Half hour away from Memory Lane.  A few rooms left.


----------



## ratrodzrcool

38Bike said:


> *Economy Inn Toledo-Perrysburg* - Clean, cheap rooms.  Half hour away from Memory Lane.  A few rooms left.



Are you sure the show is still going on???

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kato

I grew up in Toledo - there are 3 hotels at I-75 and St Route 795 that sort of go under the radar
Close to Bass Pro also - see map attached for Hampton Inn, Marriott Courtyard and Country Inn and Suites
May have to zoom in on map - all 3 about 30 mins from Memory Lane

https://www.google.com/maps/place/B...85ae55eef72de7!8m2!3d41.5601424!4d-83.5885705


----------



## markivpedalpusher

ratrodzrcool said:


> Are you sure the show is still going on???
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk




Yes it is


----------



## ratrodzrcool

markivpedalpusher said:


> Yes it is



Ok Thanks 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher

MLC 2018


----------



## WES PINCHOT

I BET THAT I HAVE BEEN TO MLC 50 PLUS TIMES OVER 29 YEARS!
NOT BRAGGING!  JUST SERIOUSLY MLC ALWAYS WAS MY FAVORITE MEET!  
GREAT PEOPLE, LARRY HARV, LISA, JERRY & SCOTT.
WEATHER ALWAYS UNPREDICTABLE.  BE PREPARED!
DOES NOT LOOK LIKE I CAN MAKE THIS LAST ONE.
WES  AKA FENDER DOCTOR, EMERITUS!


----------



## catfish

WES PINCHOT said:


> I BET THAT I HAVE BEEN TO MLC 50 PLUS TIMES OVER 29 YEARS!
> NOT BRAGGING!  JUST SERIOUSLY MLC ALWAYS WAS MY FAVORITE MEET!
> GREAT PEOPLE, LARRY HARV, LISA, JERRY & SCOTT.
> WEATHER ALWAYS UNPREDICTABLE.  BE PREPARED!
> DOES NOT LOOK LIKE I CAN MAKE THIS LAST ONE.
> WES  AKA FENDER DOCTOR, EMERITUS!




Sorry to hear that you can't make it.


----------



## TheFizzer

So I hear Memory Lane is closing & have heard several different stories but what's the truth?  Are they still having the April swap meet because I already bought my plane ticket.


----------



## catfish

TheFizzer said:


> So I hear Memory Lane is closing & have heard several different stories but what's the truth?  Are they still having the April swap meet because I already bought my plane ticket.




Yes the swap meet is happening.


----------



## Phattiremike

38Bike said:


> *Economy Inn Toledo-Perrysburg* - Clean, cheap rooms.  Half hour away from Memory Lane.  A few rooms left.



Thanks for hotel info!

Mike


----------



## Phattiremike

La Quinta Inn in Perrysberg/Toledo has rooms, available with breakfast very reasonable rates I even got a Military discount, it’s 20 Miles away. 

Big soccer tournament that weekend they told me.

I’m in for my 1st Memory Lane show, question Is there a wife drop off area?  If only she knew what I spend.


Mike


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Phattiremike said:


> La Quinta Inn in Perrysberg/Toledo has rooms, available with breakfast very reasonable rates I even got a Military discount, it’s 20 Miles away.
> 
> Big soccer tournament that weekend they told me.
> 
> I’m in for my 1st Memory Lane show, question Is there a wife drop off area?  If only she knew what I spend.
> 
> Mike




DOWNTOWN GRAND RAPIDS HAS SOME NICE SHOPS.


----------



## bicycle larry

my wife lynn drops me of at the meet and goes to grand rapids and bowlingreens . all the shop keepers nos lynn now .you can walk to the down town ,and a nice walk a long the river ,and great place there to eat . also got to be good friends of Kathy and Ron that own the mill bed and brackfast , were going to miss it !!!!! and  the guys and grils at the swap we got to no.its like a big family reunion .they come from all over ,we come from Ontario Canada ,allways good to see Harvey and lisa and scott and jerry , and we reelly miss larry , he was a super nice guy , from bicycle larry


----------



## johnboy

Reading about Memory Lane closing is a bitter pill to swallow, but when you look at all the great pix that have been posted of past meets, that is when it REALLY HITS YOU. The fun times at this great location will take place just once more, and I will be there , but with a heavy heart.


----------



## Flat Tire

The sad part for me is all the great friends I've made at ML. It's the only swap where I see most of them, so I may never see some of them again, as I've stopped going to other swaps. Oh well, they were a bunch of clowns anyway! Haha! But I'll sure miss 'em.
Hell a couple of them saved my life once, when I got drunk and fell in the bonfire, ha! I won't be missing that part of the swap! Lmao


----------



## catfish

johnboy said:


> Reading about Memory Lane closing is a bitter pill to swallow, but when you look at all the great pix that have been posted of past meets, that is when it REALLY HITS YOU. The fun times at this great location will take place just once more, and I will be there , but with a heavy heart.




For a lot of us, this has been a yearly tradition for 20 years or more.... I for one am hoping that it will continue on in a new location.


----------



## Phattiremike

WES PINCHOT said:


> DOWNTOWN GRAND RAPIDS HAS SOME NICE SHOPS.



Thank you for the tip on downtown Grand Rapids.

Mike


----------



## Phattiremike

WES PINCHOT said:


> DOWNTOWN GRAND RAPIDS HAS SOME NICE SHOPS.



Thanks Wes.


----------



## sm2501

ratrodzrcool said:


> I just heard memory lane was closing,  Does anybody know anything about this? ??View attachment 736255
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk




This is not 100% accurate. The building has been sold, but Harv and Lisa are considering their options as far as keeping Memory Lane open. They may find another location. As far as the meet goes, it is still on at the current location. The new owner of the building is welcoming the meet this year, and most likely more meets in the future. He is an advocate of Grand Rapids and wants to keep the tourism coming in. 

Let's make this meet a great one!


----------



## ratrodzrcool

sm2501 said:


> This is not 100% accurate. The building has been sold, but Harv and Lisa are considering their options as far as keeping Memory Lane open. They may find another location. As far as the meet goes, it is still on at the current location. The new owner of the building is welcoming the meet this year, and most likely more meets in the future. He is an advocate of Grand Rapids and wants to keep the tourism coming in.
> 
> Let's make this meet a great one!



Great Thanks 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire

Got my usual spot behind the building, I think its gonna be a fantastic swap this year. Maybe even Sunny and in the 70s..!!!!!


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks Scott that's good news thee new owner is willing to do that , yes grand rapids is a wonderfull place to go to ,.from bicycle larry


----------



## mfhemi1969

bicycle larry said:


> thanks Scott that's good news thee new owner is willing to do that , yes grand rapids is a wonderfull place to go to ,.from bicycle larry



That's Great news. Thanks for posting that Scott. There is some hope for a future at Grand Rapids...


----------



## ballooney

Curious on how other from California make this trip.  Do you fly and if so into where or do you drive?  I'm trying to figure out a way to get this year and am curious on what works out best.  If you fly, how does packing/shipping bikes back home work?  What are the best days to be there if you can't be there for all days?


----------



## Freqman1

Flat Tire said:


> Got my usual spot behind the building, I think its gonna be a fantastic swap this year. Maybe even Sunny and in the 70s..!!!!!



Don't jinx it Don! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

ballooney said:


> Curious on how other from California make this trip.  Do you fly and if so into where or do you drive?  I'm trying to figure out a way to get this year and am curious on what works out best.  If you fly, how does packing/shipping bikes back home work?  What are the best days to be there if you can't be there for all days?



I believe most either fly into Chicago or Detroit and get a rental vehicle (minivan). I'd check with @bobcycles  or @onecatahula --these guys have been doing this for years and always ship the good stuff out west! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

Maybe we should think about doing another group pic this year? Have camera, will travel! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

Good idea! We should try to get a lot of video footage of the meet too. Document it as best we can. 



Freqman1 said:


> Maybe we should think about doing another group pic this year? Have camera, will travel! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

catfish said:


> Good idea! We should try to get a lot of video footage of the meet too. Document it as best we can.



I'll leave the video to someone with more experience but I'll get plenty of pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry

that sounds good idea shawn and cat fish ,photos and video would be great , I uselly take around 250 pic . I lost a lot of thee older ones from past years when the computer went down .  from bicycles larry


----------



## John Gailey

My wife gave me permission to attend.  Arrive Friday late and spend all day Saturday.  Traveling with complete bikes difficult for me due to vehicle restrictions.  I have and will trade the following.  Will have smalls also.  Please PM me if any interest.  Thanks


----------



## WES PINCHOT

bicycle larry said:


> that sounds good idea shawn and cat fish ,photos and video would be great , I uselly take around 250 pic . I lost a lot of thee older ones from past years when the computer went down .  from bicycles larry
> 
> View attachment 740976
> 
> View attachment 740977
> 
> View attachment 740978
> 
> View attachment 740979
> 
> View attachment 740980
> 
> View attachment 740983
> 
> View attachment 740985
> 
> THANKS FOR PICS!
> 
> View attachment 740988
> 
> View attachment 740990
> 
> View attachment 740993
> 
> View attachment 740996
> 
> View attachment 740997
> 
> View attachment 740998
> 
> View attachment 740999


----------



## Freqman1

Okay looks like this one could be a blow out! Of course we never know what the weather will bring but lets shoot for 10 a.m. Friday morning in front of Scott's spot on the east side of the building. So if you are looking at the front of MLC this would be to the left side--or just look for the large gaggle. V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Bring your bullhorn Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

I'll be ready!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Nice - not easy herding chatty antique bicycle collectors...


----------



## UncleRemus

I heard the New Owner was parking a Semi or two in the Back where Don's at . But if folks look underneath it they'll be able to see Old Mud Cat Don ..........


----------



## bicycle larry

this is Don at his spot getting bikes reedy to sell!!!!


----------



## Flat Tire

Yep that's me taking a rack off before Shawn sees it!!


----------



## charnleybob

I have flown back there, in the past.
You fly to Detroit, rent something, and drive south to Grand Rapids.
On Sunday, after Ann Arbor, it's an easy drive back to Detroit.


----------



## catfish

Just get there !!!!!


----------



## saladshooter

Is there on site camping?


----------



## catfish

Yes! 


saladshooter said:


> Is there on site camping?


----------



## catfish

saladshooter said:


> Is there on site camping?




Most of the vendors camp on their spots.


----------



## saladshooter

If you're not a vendor is it accepted? It would just be in the bed of my truck. I've never been, and just trying to figure out the logistics of it all.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

saladshooter said:


> If you're not a vendor is it accepted? It would just be in the bed of my truck. I've never been, and just trying to figure out the logistics of it all.
> 
> Thanks
> Chad



They have no problem you sleeping in your truck or a sleeping bag on the ground


----------



## catfish

Yes. 


saladshooter said:


> If you're not a vendor is it accepted? It would just be in the bed of my truck. I've never been, and just trying to figure out the logistics of it all.
> 
> Thanks
> Chad


----------



## charnleybob

saladshooter said:


> If you're not a vendor is it accepted? It would just be in the bed of my truck. I've never been, and just trying to figure out the logistics of it all.
> 
> Thanks
> Chad





You could pitch a tent in the field and nobody would care.
In your truck would be ok.
Remember, it will be raining.


----------



## catfish

It doesn't' always rain. Some times it snows....



charnleybob said:


> You could pitch a tent in the field and nobody would care.
> In your truck would be ok.
> Remember, it will be raining.


----------



## Freqman1

...plan on both precipitation and cold. Sleep close to the bonfire or snuggle with a buddy!


----------



## Flat Tire

And wind


----------



## New Mexico Brant

I'll be driving out from New Mexico.  I can't wait; last year, which was my first, was incredible!


----------



## ballooney

For those that fly in and rent a car...how do you get bikes home?  Are there any shipping provisions at the site and if so do you buy in the day and pack 'em up at night?  Still trying to work out the logistics.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Freqman1 said:


> ...plan on both precipitation and cold. Sleep close to the bonfire or snuggle with a buddy!





:eek:


----------



## catfish

New Mexico Brant said:


> I'll be driving out from New Mexico.  I can't wait; last year, which was my first, was incredible!




Great news! it was so good to see you there last spring. I'm glad you are going to be there this spring too!


----------



## charnleybob

ballooney said:


> For those that fly in and rent a car...how do you get bikes home?  Are there any shipping provisions at the site and if so do you buy in the day and pack 'em up at night?  Still trying to work out the logistics.





Memory Lane has boxes and you can pack it yourself.
There is a constant stream of UPS/FedEx trucks stopping there.
I've known guys who have shipped their tools and bike boxes to themselves at ML.


----------



## charnleybob

catfish said:


> It doesn't' always rain. Some times it snows....




If the ML/AA meet was 5 days of sunny weather, no wind, no cold, I would take that as a sign of the coming Apocalypse!


----------



## KevinM

The biggest group of guys stay at the Red Roof in Maumee.


----------



## Flat Tire

I hear the building will be closed, if so I doubt UPS will be there like before,....I lost my spot on the blacktop behind the building, along with others, won't be any vending there.


----------



## ratrodzrcool

Flat Tire said:


> I hear the building will be closed, if so I doubt UPS will be there like before,....I lost my spot on the blacktop behind the building, along with others, won't be any vending there.



I really wish M L would post a official update instead of all of us hearing this and that How hard could it be to update us all :/

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire

Sonny from ML told me this, course ya never know I guess[emoji15]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT

SORRY TO HEAR IF BUILDING WILL BE CLOSED.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

If I understand correctly there will still be porta-potty’s


----------



## catfish

Flat Tire said:


> I hear the building will be closed, if so I doubt UPS will be there like before,....I lost my spot on the blacktop behind the building, along with others, won't be any vending there.




There is a Fedex drop off place in Maumee. Right on the main rd. I've used it many times.


----------



## catfish

One other reason everyone should try to make this show - You never know what will show up! A lot of people bring stuff that have been saving up all year to sell at this show. Don't be one of those people at home checking the photos of the show on here and on face book asking people to make deals for you. Show up and get the deal your self.


----------



## Maskadeo

Tons of cool stuff to look at and a great place to find those last few pieces for your project. I saw a bike that showed up Wednesday get flipped at least 4 times and then flipped again Sunday at Ann Arbor.


----------



## catfish

Maskadeo said:


> Tons of cool stuff to look at and a great place to find those last few pieces for your project. I saw a bike that showed up Wednesday get flipped at least 4 times and then flipped again Sunday at Ann Arbor.




Nice!


----------



## sludgeguy

So when is Memory Lanes closing its doors? I will be at the swap for sure and for certain but have a new parts list and decals I need to get.


----------



## catfish

That is a good question. They set up at a lot of shows every year. If Memory Lane still has inventory I would think they would set up and sell at their swap meet. I would think they would be at Ann Arbor too, but you should call them and check. 





sludgeguy said:


> So when is Memory Lanes closing its doors? I will be at the swap for sure and for certain but have a new parts list and decals I need to get.


----------



## charnleybob

If you want to know what the weather is like most of the time, it's like this... "Lake Germeau"


----------



## catfish

I miss the days when you and Jerry would drive this to the show. 



charnleybob said:


> If you want to know what the weather is like most of the time, it's like this... "Lake Germeau"
> View attachment 750610


----------



## partsguy

I had fun when I went, but it gets hard for non-retired folks to attend this show since it starts on a Wednesday. This year, I *plan *to take a vacation day.


----------



## catfish

partsguy said:


> I had fun when I went, but it gets hard for non-retired folks to attend this show since it starts on a Wednesday. This year, I *plan *to take a vacation day.




I work full time and haven't missed the spring show in 20 years.


----------



## Freqman1

Yep I work full time but always set aside vacation days for these two shows. It’s all about priorities! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire

I love big mudpuddles....hope this years show doesn't disappoint!


----------



## catfish

Don,   You know this meet never disappoints!  Catfish



Flat Tire said:


> I love big mudpuddles....hope this years show doesn't disappoint!


----------



## Puruconm

THIS ARE SOME OF THE BIKES IM TAKING TO THE SHOW THIS YEAR ANY ONE INTERECTED 
JUST PM ME  DIRECTLY


----------



## catfish

Nice!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Puruconm said:


> THIS ARE SOME OF THE BIKES IM TAKING TO THE SHOW THIS YEAR ANY ONE INTERECTED
> JUST PM ME  DIRECTLY
> 
> View attachment 751112
> 
> View attachment 751113
> 
> View attachment 751114
> 
> View attachment 751115
> 
> View attachment 751116
> 
> View attachment 751117


----------



## WES PINCHOT

NICE BIKES!


----------



## JimRoy

Thanks Catfish


----------



## ranman

Booked. Staying in Waterville. Rented a cottage on the river. 
Will may miss all of the good deals as we won’t get there until Thursday noon.
But at least we will make it! Excited! Not looking to buy or sell much anyway just looking to see old friends and hopefully meet some new ones.
Hopefully will have a bluebird to show in Ann Arbor and maybe even a Lindy?


----------



## catfish

ranman said:


> Booked. Staying in Waterville. Rented a cottage on the river.
> Will may miss all of the good deals as we won’t get there until Thursday noon.
> But at least we will make it! Excited! Not looking to buy or sell much anyway just looking to see old friends and hopefully meet some new ones.
> Hopefully will have a bluebird to show in Ann Arbor and maybe even a Lindy?




There will still be deals to be had on Thursday.


----------



## TheFizzer

I'm excited!!!  Flying up from Florida & will be there on Friday.  Anyone brining any Monark Super Deluxe parts or bikes for sale?


----------



## catfish

TheFizzer said:


> I'm excited!!!  Flying up from Florida & will be there on Friday.  Anyone brining any Monark Super Deluxe parts or bikes for sale?




Cool! See you at the meet. You should be able to find a lot of Monark stuff.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

WILL THE SHOP AND INVENTORY BE OPEN AND AVAILABLE?


----------



## bicycle larry

WES PINCHOT said:


> WILL THE SHOP AND INVENTORY BE OPEN AND AVAILABLE?



new owners will be in the building


----------



## xmtnrider

I will be there Wednesday night to Sunday. First memory lane. First Copake was last year. Looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

xmtnrider said:


> I will be there Wednesday night to Sunday. First memory lane. First Copake was last year. Looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't forget CABE group pic 10 am Friday morning weather permitting. I will do a separate post Thursday before as a reminder. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

Freqman1 said:


> Don't forget CABE group pic 10 am Friday morning weather permitting. I will do a separate post Thursday before as a reminder. V/r Shawn




Yes! Let's make this the biggest group of CABEr's ever!


----------



## Jewelman13

If I get there on Tuesday, can I sleep there in my van for show/swap?


----------



## catfish

You should be able too. I know some people get there on Monday. 


Jewelman13 said:


> If I get there on Tuesday, can I sleep there in my van for show/swap?


----------



## sm2501

I’ll bring some bike boxes. Standard bike shop boxes folded down, and I’ll also bring some BIG boxes that you only have to remove the handlebars, pedals and seat. Those will be $25 each. I won’t have many of those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501

The smaller boxes will be free, but will be limited as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

If anyone is coming from the west past Tulsa, OK I need a bike picked up and will pay $100 for delivery to MLC. Please PM me if you can help. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

Bump!


----------



## partsguy

I will try to make it again, but I have very little time off. I may even be in a different job by then. I wish it wasn't in the middle of the week


----------



## Tim the Skid

It's 4,760 miles round trip to MLC and Ann Arbor for me, but I've run out of excuses for not going. I'm doing it this year. Looking forward to meeting in person some of the people here from the eastern part of the country.


----------



## catfish

Tim the Skid said:


> It's 4,760 miles round trip to MLC and Ann Arbor for me, but I've run out of excuses for not going. I'm doing it this year. Looking forward to meeting in person some of the people here from the eastern part of the country.




Glad to hear you are making the trip. This is it! It is now or never for everyone that has never been to this show!


----------



## sludgeguy

So as a guy showing up with some cash in pocket, what goodies is everyone going to be bringing this year. The past several have always had fantastic goodies, just curious what to look forward to this year!


----------



## Freqman1

sludgeguy said:


> So as a guy showing up with some cash in pocket, what goodies is everyone going to be bringing this year. The past several have always had fantastic goodies, just curious what to look forward to this year!



The beauty of MLC is you need to be ready for anything! People (pickers and non bike collectors) will roll up with stuff you just don't expect. When you see a crowd following the truck pulling in you need to be part of THAT crowd! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

sludgeguy said:


> So as a guy showing up with some cash in pocket, what goodies is everyone going to be bringing this year. The past several have always had fantastic goodies, just curious what to look forward to this year!




I try to bring good stuff every year. I'll be bring a lot of stuff that I've been saving for a while.


----------



## TheFizzer

I'm excited to be making it to the last swap at this location I'm guessing.  2,300 mile round trip (flying though LOL).  Hope to find some good stuff & an original paint Monark


----------



## Phattiremike

I'll be attending my 1st Memory lane swap and wanted to put my feelers out there for a few items.  Looking for a delta headlight display and an aerocycle.  If you have the aero sent me a picture or 10 and if it's what I'm looking for we'll talk $$.

Thanks - Mike


----------



## OhioJones

Very sad to see this coming to an end. Only my 3rd year, but I had hoped to enjoy many more. While AA is much larger, I enjoy ML more. :[


----------



## catfish

OhioJones said:


> Very sad to see this coming to an end. Only my 3rd year, but I had hoped to enjoy many more. While AA is much larger, I enjoy ML more. :[




It is sad, but it isn't over yet !!!! Lets make this the best Memory Lane swap meet ever !!!!!!!


----------



## TheFizzer

So now I see on facebook that they will be auctioning off the contents of the building at Memory Lane.  I have no idea if that is true.  Anyone else hear this?


----------



## catfish

TheFizzer said:


> So now I see on facebook that they will be auctioning off the contents of the building at Memory Lane.  I have no idea if that is true.  Anyone else hear this?




It is true. I got a call about it yesterday.


----------



## JOEL

Transport available Copake, ML. (see services page).


----------



## jpromo

Freqman1 said:


> The beauty of MLC is you need to be ready for anything! People (pickers and non bike collectors) will roll up with stuff you just don't expect. When you see a crowd following the truck pulling in you need to be part of THAT crowd! V/r Shawn




There's always somebody to push you out of the mud if you have some goodies in the back of your truck!


----------



## TheFizzer

What's the best day to go? I plan on being there early Friday morning but was wondering if it's worth staying the night to go on Saturday too?


----------



## Maskadeo

The earlier the better. Saturday everyone is typically packing up to go to Ann Arbor. May be different this year being the last time.


----------



## Freqman1

The auction is going to be Thursday and Friday in conjunction with the swap. This should be interesting. Deciding whether to bid on auction lots or trying to find goodies in the field? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## charnleybob

TheFizzer said:


> What's the best day to go? I plan on being there early Friday morning but was wondering if it's worth staying the night to go on Saturday too?




Tuesday.
Friday, it's all over by then.


----------



## Freqman1

TheFizzer said:


> What's the best day to go? I plan on being there early Friday morning but was wondering if it's worth staying the night to go on Saturday too?



Thursday is always a good day for me. V/r Shawn


----------



## mongeese

Maybe this is known but just seen the swap meet on google earth. If you go to memory lane on google earth the pictures were taken during wed. I think.


----------



## slick

Anyone willing to ship a bike to me from ML? Nothing crazy rare. Just need someone to diassemble, pack and ship. More than happy to pay for your time. Thanks.


----------



## Freqman1

Hopefully the long range forecast holds out and we stay semi-warm and dry! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire

Freqman1 said:


> Hopefully the long range forecast holds out and we stay semi-warm and dry! V/r Shawn




Ha! It better change.....right now its 35 and snowing!!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

@Flat Tire utoh...


----------



## bicycle larry

hers to days forcase grand rapids ohio


----------



## Nickinator

jpromo said:


> There's always somebody to push you out of the mud if you have some goodies in the back of your truck!



Lol Jason I thought I read "There's always somebody to push you *into *the mud if you have some goodies in the back of your truck!" hahaha, kidding (not really :eek.

PS If anyone will have any cream colored w/w (John's) chain treads there send me a message for dibs, I need a set. 

Darcie


----------



## Nickinator

Freqman1 said:


> Don't forget CABE group pic 10 am Friday morning weather permitting. I will do a separate post Thursday before as a reminder. V/r Shawn




Yes! @Freqman1 your dad taking it again? Needed an update to this one from 4 years ago. And a better bike representin! (How'd that get in there anyway?) 
Darcie


----------



## WES PINCHOT

LOOKS LIKE GOOD WEATHER FOR THE WEEK END AT MLC AND AA!


----------



## Maskadeo

So, now that this is the last year at MLC can we find a spot in roughly the same geographical vicinity between the Copake and Ann Arbor dates with hotels, giant parking lots, restaurants and bike paths? Maybe close to an airport too?


----------



## Flat Tire

Bring yer Umbrellas! And Galoshes!!


----------



## Foxclassics

Here's an item that is loaded and ready to go to ML swap meet. We will be there Wednesday afternoon. This is one item of many that will be there. 




















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry

Foxclassics said:


> Here's an item that is loaded and ready to go to ML swap meet. We will be there Wednesday afternoon. This is one item of many that will be there. View attachment 794040View attachment 794041View attachment 794042View attachment 794043View attachment 794044View attachment 794045View attachment 794046View attachment 794047View attachment 794048
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I like that tim , can you ride it !!!! see you Wednesday from bicycle larry


----------



## Foxclassics

bicycle larry said:


> I like that tim , can you ride it !!!! see you Wednesday from bicycle larry



Yes it's rideable. See you then 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jungleterry

Good morning ,anyone there yet?Please keep us posted with pictures .Like to see how early some folks get there this week .I will be up on Friday with my Shelby's and some Ross bikes.


----------



## Foxclassics

jungleterry said:


> Good morning ,anyone there yet?Please keep us posted with pictures .Like to see how early some folks get there this week .I will be up on Friday with my Shelby's and some Ross bikes.



I'll be there Wednesday afternoon 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry

jungleterry said:


> Good morning ,anyone there yet?Please keep us posted with pictures .Like to see how early some folks get there this week .I will be up on Friday with my Shelby's and some Ross bikes.



o good terry, I will be there to on Wednesday , it will be nice to see your bikes you bring .I no you got some nice ones  from bicycles


----------



## ZE52414

The wife and I are leaving around 5am tomorrow. My first swap! Can’t wait!


----------



## TheFizzer

Any pics yet?


----------



## bicycle larry

ZE52414 said:


> The wife and I are leaving around 5am tomorrow. My first swap! Can’t wait!



o good see you there duke and I will be vending on the pavement I will have my name tag on bicycle larry .


----------



## Freqman1

My Dad and I are headed out in a few mins and should be there by early afternoon. See everyone there!


----------



## ZE52414




----------



## jungleterry

Love to see some pics ,my friend Ron should be there today at noon .Pretty exciting .wether not the best here in  Ohio  but that can change in a hurry .


----------



## Foxclassics

jungleterry said:


> Love to see some pics ,my friend Ron should be there today at noon .Pretty exciting .wether not the best here in  Ohio  but that can change in a hurry .



Looks like good weather is forecasted for Grand Rapids Wednesday, Thursday and possible showers late Friday evening. I'll be there in the afternoon. Tim 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jungleterry

Yes I'm in the eastern side of Ohio and raining so hope it's clear to the west .


----------



## the tinker

It's going to be nice weather for the final encampment at Memory Lane!


----------



## johnboy

I was under the impression that the new owner of the ML building wanted to promote Grand Rapids tourism and might be interested in holding future swap meets----- am I mistaken about this ? I will be there Thurs. and it sounds like good weather !


----------



## jungleterry

Love to see Pictures from day one .thank you


----------



## charnleybob

Absolutely packed!


----------



## charnleybob




----------



## Oldbikes

SCORE! Looks like Joe is a HAPPY man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bashton

Looks like decent turnout already! See you in the morning...

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## catfish

Amazing turnout today!!!!


----------



## charnleybob




----------



## charnleybob




----------



## charnleybob




----------



## charnleybob




----------



## charnleybob

Weather almost hot!
Lots of bikes changing hands.
Today attendance like Thursday/Friday.


----------



## Tim the Skid

So excited I can't sleep. I'll be there tomorrow morning........


----------



## Dan the bike man

Got up at 3:30am to go for first time.


----------



## jungleterry

yep us to ,on our way be there around 8:00 .hope theres some bikes left lol.


----------



## rollfaster

Best of luck to all attending, and be safe in your travels!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Dan the bike man said:


> Got up at 3:30am to go for first time.




YOU WON'T REGRET GOING TO MLC.


----------



## ratrodzrcool

WES PINCHOT said:


> YOU WON'T REGRET GOING TO MLC.



Im here now Packed!


----------



## Dan the bike man

I got this clown bike for $20 yeah I went for a ride on it and I’m 6 foot! And 1938 ish Shelby Western Flyer- extra crispy!!!!!


----------



## ratrodzrcool

Dan the bike man said:


> I got this clown bike for $20 yeah I went for a ride on it and I’m 6 foot! And 1938 ish Shelby Western Flyer- extra crispy!!!!!
> View attachment 796017 View attachment 796018 View attachment 796019



I like extra crispy lol


----------



## ratrodzrcool

Pics from Memory Lane


----------



## Dan the bike man

The toy is a souvenir of the 1933 Chicago worlds fair. The picture of the man with the bike is labeled with a name and date.


----------



## bashton

Just returned from two great days at ML. Thanks go out to the Memory Lane crew for hanging in there and especially for all the great times over the past years. Again I went home with a van load of new acquisitions (both days). Thanks to those of you who gave me some great deals.

Cant help but be saddened by the closing. The auction was bittersweet to say the least.

Hope to see many of you Sunday at Ann Arbor.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike :Show Within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## jchicago

More photos from Wednesday and Thursday.














View attachment 796259


----------



## jchicago

More photos.


----------



## jchicago

Last ones I have...









View attachment 796303

















View attachment 796308


----------



## charnleybob




----------



## charnleybob




----------



## charnleybob




----------



## charnleybob




----------



## charnleybob

Great weather, packed attendance.
Good selection of parts and bikes.


----------

